# How do I delete old IPTC Metadata Presets



## michael8765 (Mar 21, 2012)

How do I delete old IPTC Metadata Presets - I have an abundance of old IPTC metadata presets and I can't see any way of deleting them.


----------



## Happy Haggis (Mar 21, 2012)

The only way I can think of is to go to the Metadata Presets folder in Finder and delete them from there. Close LR first.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 21, 2012)

Delete them using Finder from the default Presets location: Lightroom>Preferences>Presets Tab, click on "Show Lightroom Presets Folder". This will open Finder at the Parent Folder for the Lightroom settings, open it, open the Lightroom folder, open the Metadata Presets sub-folder and simply delete the presets that you want to remove.


----------



## jimburgess (Mar 21, 2012)

The slow way:
Click on "Edit Presets...".
In the Edit Metadata Presets dialog, select the preset you want to delete from the "Preset:" drop-down.
Click again on the "Preset:" drop-down. At the bottom of the list you'll see "Delete preset 'whatever-the-name-is'...". Click on it; you'll get a confirmation dialog.

The more efficient way:
Shut down LR.
With the Finder access ~/Library/Application Support/Adobe/Lightroom/Metadata Presets
Delete the presets you don't want.
Restart LR.

Edit: Jim's method getting there from Preferences will also work.


----------



## michael8765 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Jim....another Lightroom mystery solved!


----------

